# Adjustment Brush Flow Setting...



## BoatPhotog (Nov 4, 2012)

As a rule when I use the adjustment brush I leave it set at or near the maximum flow rating. Unfortunately no matter where I set the flow Lightroom keeps changing it back to a low setting. This is very aggravating as I will be applying a particular change and all of a sudden the program changes the flow rate in the middle of the editing process. Is there any way to set the flow rate so it stays put unless I want to raise or lower it in a particular situation?

thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't reproduce that so far.  Are you still in 3.3?  If so, updating to 3.6 may do the trick.  Or perhaps try trashing the preferences file.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 4, 2012)

You aren't changing the Star Rating via a shortcut key while you are brushing are you?


----------



## BoatPhotog (Nov 5, 2012)

Victoria,

I am using 3.6. Before I follow your suggestion of trashing the preference file, however, I want to make sure that I've communicated my problem to you accurately as the thrid sentance in my post might be misleading. My problem is that no matter where I set the flow setting to Lightroom eventually resets it to a low setting. This happens on an irregular basis. For instance I might drag the flow slider to maximum and then use the adjustment brush repeatedly with no problem. Then out of nowhere Lightroom resets the flow to low. I guess my question to you is once I've set the flow slider to a particular setting should it stay in that position until I personally change it?

Thanks!


----------



## BoatPhotog (Nov 5, 2012)

Rikk,

No. But are you indicating that if I were this could cause a problem? If so, could you explain why?

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, it should stay in that position. I can't think of a situation which should change it, but perhaps someone else can.  But that's why I'm wondering if the preferences file is corrupted.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 5, 2012)

The adjustment brush has two sets of settings. They are labeled 'A' and 'B'. Each has totally independent settings from the other, and Flow is one of the settings that each of them keep. Clicking on the brush letter will switch between them. So will hitting the '/' key. Could it be that you are accidentally doing one of those things? Next time it happens, pay attention to the brush letter that is lit up and see if that is your problem.

Hal


----------



## BoatPhotog (Nov 8, 2012)

Hal,

As soon as I read your suggestion it made sense so I thought to myself, "That's probably it!" Alas, as I worked on some images this evening I kept a close eye on things in hopes that I was inadvertently switching between brushes but alas such did not prove the case. I am guessing (hoping) that Victoria must be correct in saying that my preference file has somehow gotten corrupted and so I guess when I get a moment I will trash it and see if that fixes things... I'll let you all know what I discover and thanks again everyone for taking the time to make suggestions!


----------



## Dave Guy (Dec 3, 2012)

BoatPhotog said:


> As a rule when I use the adjustment brush I leave it set at or near the maximum flow rating. Unfortunately no matter where I set the flow Lightroom keeps changing it back to a low setting.



This frustrated me for a long time, and finally I figured out the answer today.

It's because you're hitting a number on your keyboard (perhaps to assign a star rating or a color label).  If you're in the adjustment brush mode, and you hit a number then it sets the brush flow to 10 times that number.  Probably not what you meant to do!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2012)

Well spotted Dave, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BoatPhotog (Dec 11, 2012)

Dave,

An interesting note...thanks! At the same time I should report that once I had followed Victoria's suggestion to delete the the preference file the problem vanished so in my case at least I don't think the number business was the issue. That said, however, I believe that your comment brings to light one of LR's major faults...to whit as the number of key combination shortcuts proliferates so too do the odds of causing a quite unseen change to occur by an accidential brush of key... I sometimes have the feeling that the only thing between me and disaster while using LR is dumb luck...


----------



## Glenn NK (Dec 11, 2012)

BoatPhotog said:


> Dave,
> 
> ...to whit as the number of key combination shortcuts proliferates so too do the odds of causing a quite unseen change to occur by an accidental brush of key...



Which illustrates the diminishing returns of adding more and more complexity, or as someone said (me), "more technology is not the solution for problems caused by technology".


----------



## BoatPhotog (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave, A long belated Thank You! It turned out that you were correct about the problem being caused by my trying to assign a star rating to the image while the adjustment brush was active. Sometimes I think that LR just has too many shortcut keys for its own good! Or perhaps I should say, too many shortcut keys for my own good?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 12, 2013)

Excellent sleuthing all round.
Congratulations all!

Tony Jay


----------

